# Cabbage Pierogies pic/heavy



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

Been eating store bought Pierogies since I haven't made any in a while.Most places have what they call Cabbage Pierogies (its' sauerkraut) I make mine with Cabbage & Onion
Start with a large Head of Cabbage






I used my knife cutting fairly thin strips
Going to boil till tender,cool after draining





I cool them over night Ring out in cheese cloth or a towel





A large Onion diced saute in butter





Add Cabbage saute till lightly browned





For the Dough (recipe to follow)















Let the dough rest in the fridge for a few hours
or over night Roll out to your desired thickness
I like thin





Cut your disc with what ever you have
I have a Pierogi Cutter no pic





no pics of filling
put a spoon full on the center fold over an fork crimp the edges





we freeze before bagging zip lock is fine they won't last





Time to eat





Fried in butter





Served with home made Fresh Kielbasi
and Brown sauerkraut





A cut shot





Thanks for looking
Richie

                             Pierogi Dough

2 cups Flour

2 Eggs ( jumbo)

4 heaping Tbs sour cream

1 Tbs water

1/2 tsp. salt


----------



## xray (Oct 12, 2017)

Richie your pierogi’s look fantastic! It looks like holiday dinners at my grams house.

She makes cabbage, potato, farmers cheese and also prune pierogi.

Cabbage was always my favorite. Thanks for getting me looking forward to Christmas!!


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

xray It is always nice to find something that you had or have at the holiday season.I make potato & Cheese never made Prune Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2017)

Fantastic Richie!
Those look incredible!
Al


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow, what a meal Richie!  I definitely have to try this!  Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 12, 2017)

That's comfort food there.
Very good smell in the house I bet.
Is that a dough hook for a Kitchenaid Pro600? looks like mine..


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks good . Nice job on the post .


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 12, 2017)

This is why you should have vodka in the freezer.  Unfortunately, I'm the only one in the house who eats cabbage.

Our Lithuanian family would make koldunai, meat-filled dumplings.

http://www.draugas.org/news/tag/silbajoris-a/


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 12, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> This is why you should have vodka in the freezer.  Unfortunately, I'm the only one in the house who eats cabbage.
> 
> Our Lithuanian family would make koldunai, meat-filled dumplings.
> 
> http://www.draugas.org/news/tag/silbajoris-a/



Fluted edges would be hard to do .. Lol I see those goosebump noodles in that link. pretty cool.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2017)

Awesome !!:)
Nice Job Richie!!

And Great Step by Step !!!
Like!

Bear


----------



## crazzycajun (Oct 12, 2017)

Can't go wrong with cabbage and sauerkraut


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 12, 2017)

Fluting the edges was the last part I learned; it was a mystery to me for years.

 ... oh for a skillet of hot cabbage, onion and bacon right now ...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks great Richie.   I love pierogis.  Generally eat mine (store bought) with onions and sour cream.  Never had a dough recipe til now.  Thanks.
I also really like fruit filled.
What's brown sauerkraut???  Never heard of it.
POINT
Gary


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Fantastic Richie!
> Those look incredible!
> Al


Al thank you they are good the dough isn't real heavy Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> Wow, what a meal Richie!  I definitely have to try this!  Thanks for the recipes!


Chris Thank You I think you will enjoy them.Thanks for the points I appreciate it 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

rings r us said:


> That's comfort food there.
> Very good smell in the house I bet.
> Is that a dough hook for a Kitchenaid Pro600? looks like mine..


Johnny B yes the smell has you drooling 
KA Pro yes this is my 3rd LOL They can be filled with meat,fruit just about any filling.
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Oct 12, 2017)

I've never done Pierogies, but am excited to try.  Unique different way to do cabbage - fresh and fermented - that combination must be excellent.  Great job Richie ;)


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Nice job on the post .


Thank You I was a little Leary of making such a big post LOL
Richie
Cooking Clam Chowder Be Back


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2017)

Richie, morning...  Sure makes me hungry...


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> This is why you should have vodka in the freezer.  Unfortunately, I'm the only one in the house who eats cabbage.
> 
> Our Lithuanian family would make koldunai, meat-filled dumplings.
> 
> http://www.draugas.org/news/tag/silbajoris-a/


BW I just checked that link they look great,above what my fingers could do LOL 
I always thought the Vodka in the freezer was so you didn't need a Martini Glass
Thanks 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Awesome !!:)
> Nice Job Richie!!
> 
> And Great Step by Step !!!
> ...


John Thanks I am glad I was able to post these,in a step by step..
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

crazzycajun said:


> Can't go wrong with cabbage and sauerkraut


A little secret for cutting down on gas,put some fennel in the water when cooking Thanks
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 12, 2017)

Great looking pot stickers Richie! I'm going to have to try your dough with the sour cream. The dough recipes I have made in the past was just missing something I couldn't quite put my finger on. The Mrs. buys those things in bulk and makes them when I'm out of town or otherwise not cooking. I need to step up my game on the home made ones. I will be trying your dough for sure. I have a pasta press that works pretty good for rolling out the dough that gets it as thin as you want it. Kudos and point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 12, 2017)

Awesome Richie, looks very tasty.... gonna have to try this for sure. Thanks for the recipe & instructions!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 12, 2017)

Richie that looks darn good,,,


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Looks great Richie.   I love pierogis.  Generally eat mine (store bought) with onions and sour cream.  Never had a dough recipe til now.  Thanks.
> I also really like fruit filled.
> What's brown sauerkraut???  Never heard of it.
> POINT
> Gary


Gary Thanks Browned sauerkraut my Mom use to make with Pork Roast 
Simple as adding a few drops of gravy master or Kitchen Bouquet 
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Richie, morning...  Sure makes me hungry...


Dave glad to see I made you hungry,I get hungry every time I log in seeing all them good eats going around
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I've never done Pierogies, but am excited to try.  Unique different way to do cabbage - fresh and fermented - that combination must be excellent.  Great job Richie ;)


PZ Thank You I like how they can be changed with the ingredients
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Awesome Richie, looks very tasty.... gonna have to try this for sure. Thanks for the recipe & instructions!


Justin My friend this will be fun with your sues chef,let them stuff you roll 
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Great looking pot stickers Richie! I'm going to have to try your dough with the sour cream. The dough recipes I have made in the past was just missing something I couldn't quite put my finger on. The Mrs. buys those things in bulk and makes them when I'm out of town or otherwise not cooking. I need to step up my game on the home made ones. I will be trying your dough for sure. I have a pasta press that works pretty good for rolling out the dough that gets it as thin as you want it. Kudos and point!


Erik Thanks I use my KA with the pasta attachment some times! I have another recipe that does not use sour cream,I can't eat sour cream unless it is mixed in a recipe.
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Richie that looks darn good,,,


Steve Thank You I do see we need our flags back 
Thanks for the kind words and the points Brother I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Oct 12, 2017)

Real nice Richie , wife makes em sometimes with mashed potatoes and cheddar inside, but most of the time we by frozen ones ... fried in skillet with butter and onions .. points to you Up in Pa. where we are from originally, the churches would make them and the polish club in town also for benefits ...


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2017)

Jeff thanks been making my own for ages,Potato/cheese/onion Going to make some Mushroom one of these days.Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## angry santa (Oct 13, 2017)

My wife made cabbage and onion fried in bacon grease as a side last night.... I can see that getting stuffed into pierogies in the very near future. Thanks for the recipe and the inspiration...


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2017)

angry santa said:


> My wife made cabbage and onion fried in bacon grease as a side last night.... I can see that getting stuffed into pierogies in the very near future. Thanks for the recipe and the inspiration...


AS Thank you I have fried it that way a number of times.Post it up when you do it I love to here your opinion
Richie
No need to be angry santa, x-mas will be here soon LOL


----------



## boykjo (Oct 14, 2017)

You grabbed my attention..... I miss home made perogies. Perogie recipe looks just like my grandma's. The sour cream in the dough.... priceless

Awesome

Joe


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 14, 2017)

Cabbage: My father told the story of a Soviet troop transport train crossing Lithuania under treaty. They spotted a field of cabbage and they stopped the train. They all jumped out and robbed the field.


----------



## tropics (Oct 14, 2017)

boykjo said:


> You grabbed my attention..... I miss home made perogies. Perogie recipe looks just like my grandma's. The sour cream in the dough.... priceless
> 
> Awesome
> 
> Joe


Joe Thanks the sour cream does make a lot of difference 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 14, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> Cabbage: My father told the story of a Soviet troop transport train crossing Lithuania under treaty. They spotted a field of cabbage and they stopped the train. They all jumped out and robbed the field.



I could imagine that happening 
Richie


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

If these don't deserve a point, nothing does. I have to make me some!


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2017)

disco said:


> If these don't deserve a point, nothing does. I have to make me some!



Disco Thanks don't remember when I started making them,thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2020)

Geez, I can't believe I missed this post! The Pierogi look fabulous! An impressive job.
My kids are partial to Potato and Cooper Sharp Cheese. But, Bev and I Love the Cabbage and Onion Pierogi. Interestingly, I grew up with Pierogi pretty much just Swimming in Butter and Onions. My Wife grew up having the Fried Crisp in Butter and Onions, much like yours. I like and make both styles now. It amazes me how many filling and cooking varieties there are.
With Christmas coming, there will be some major Pierogi Production ramping up soon. We eat several dozen Christmas Eve, but the Neighbor gets some and my out of town Daughters will want to take some home as well. Good stuff...JJ


----------

